# Kategoriezuordnung in Sistema



## Tüftler34 (5 Januar 2012)

Hallo,
da ich seit kurzem mit Sistema zu tun habe, sind mittlerweile einige Fragen aufgetaucht, auf die ich keine passende Antwort finde.
Und zwar folgendes:

Ich möchte eine einfache Sicherheitsfunktion bewerten, z.B. Überwachung einer Schutzeinhausung.
Dies wird mithilfe zweier Schütztürendschalter die zweikanalig auf ein Pilz PNOZ gehen, und als Aktoren werden zwei Schütze, je einer pro Sicherheitskanal
verwendet. Gefordert wird PLr=c.

Soweit so gut. Nach meinem Verständnis besteht nun eine zu bewertende Sicherheitsfunktion aus: SENSOR-LOGIK-AKTOR, lt. Sistema müsste doch
nun eine Ebene unter SF die Ebene SB (Subsystem) hierfür verwendet werden.
D.h. die Sensorik wird als ein Subsystem definiert, die Logik und Aktorik. 
Hierzu meine Frage:
1.) Im Subsystem kann ich nun wiederum Kategorien wählen, wie soll ich das verstehen? In meinem Beispiel wären ja z.B. die Schütztürendschalter
     ein Subsystem, wie kann ich diese in INPUT/LOGIC/OUTPUT unterteilen, oder sehe ich das etwas zu verbissen?:x
2.) Desweiteren gibt es bei Sistema ein Beispiel 29 (Kaskadierung von Not-Halt-G...) und Beispiel 28 (Stellungsüberwachung beweglicher trenn. Schutzein...)
     in Beispiel 29 wird hierbei das Subsystem (Not-Halt Gerät) als Kat 1 definiert, in Bsp 28 wird das Subsystem (Schutzeinrichtung) als Kat 4 definiert.
     In beiden Beispielen gehen meiner Meinung nach lt. Stromlaufplan Not-Halt Geräte bzw. Schutztürschalter zweikanalig auf ein Sicherheitsmodul,
     woher kommt hierbei die unterschiedliche Kategorisierung? Nur in Bezug auf die Sensorik.

So ich hoffe die Safety Guru´s können mir bei meinem Verständnis Problem helfen.


----------



## Safety (5 Januar 2012)

> Im Subsystem kann ich nun wiederum Kategorien wählen, wie soll ich das verstehen? In meinem Beispiel wären ja z.B. die Schütztürendschalter
> ein Subsystem, wie kann ich diese in INPUT/LOGIC/OUTPUT unterteilen, oder sehe ich das etwas zu verbissen?


Also Zunächst die Norm kennt keine Subsysteme dies hat man eingeführt weil sich herausgestellt hat das es Bauteile gibt die einfach nur eine Kategorie und eine PL angeben und da hätte man bei Sistema ein Problem.Weil man zwar verschiedene Blöcke mit Elementen aufbauen kann aber eben im Block keinen PFHd Wert eintragen, also geht man hin macht mehrere Subsysteme und Addierte die in den Subsystemen entstandenen PFHd Werte.
Eine Sicherheitsfunktion kann durchaus auch aus verschiedenen Architekturen bestehen.
Beispiel:
Gefordert PLr = c, sehen wir uns das Säulendiagramm in der EN ISO 13849-1 Seite 26 Bild 5 an, hier kann man erkennen den PLr von c können wir mit Kategorie 1, 2, 3, 4 erreichen.
Im Normalfall versucht man um Kosten zu sparen die niedrigste Kategorie zu erfüllen, in diesem Fall eben Kategorie 1. Jetzt nehmen wir mal den Fall an wir bekommen keinen Bewährten Verriegelungsschalter also können wir Kat 1 vergessen. Welche Kat könnten wir jetzt noch Anwenden, Kat. 2 wird nicht gehen da 100x höhere Testrate wie Anforderungsrate. Also wählen wir Kat. 3 und schließen jetzt zwei Sicherheitsschalter oder z.B. einen Magnetschalter an einen Sicherheitsrelais an. Dieses Relais muss jetzt aber auch gewisse Voraussetzungen haben damit wir den bzw. die Schalter auch Überwachen können.
Nun müssen wir den Aktor noch betrachten, hier können wir einen Schütz wählen da wir diesen laut EN ISO 13849-1 Anhang D als bewährt auslegen und natürlich MTTFd hoch, erreichen. Ich betrachte jetzt nicht alles im Detail sonst würde es den Beitrag sprenden.
Also hätten wir:
Ein Subsystem in Kat 3, Schalter
Ein Subsystem in Kat 3, Relais
En Subsystem in Kat 1, Schütz



> Desweiteren gibt es bei Sistema ein Beispiel 29 (Kaskadierung von Not-Halt-G...) und Beispiel 28 (Stellungsüberwachung beweglicher trenn. Schutzein...)
> in Beispiel 29 wird hierbei das Subsystem (Not-Halt Gerät) als Kat 1 definiert, in Bsp 28 wird das Subsystem (Schutzeinrichtung) als Kat 4 definiert.
> In beiden Beispielen gehen meiner Meinung nach lt. Stromlaufplan Not-Halt Geräte bzw. Schutztürschalter zweikanalig auf ein Sicherheitsmodul,
> woher kommt hierbei die unterschiedliche Kategorisierung?


Zum Beispiel 29 habe ich einen Beitrag geschrieben der wir Dir eventuell Deine Fragen beantworten.
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=48266
http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=41852
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.p...506#post301506

So jetzt ist mein Kaffee kalt, also Mahlzeit.


----------

